# Advice on Washington, D.C. visit with kids summer 2010



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am thinking about planning a Washington, D.C. trip with kids ages 8 and 11 for the summer of 2010.  Probably mid-June as soon as school is out.

Is there a minimum amount of time that one can spend in that area to see museums and area attractions?  We'd fly from the San Francisco Bay Area to either of the area airports.  Is the FF/Wyndham Alexandria the best place to stay, or do you recommend hotels? I would probably rent from an owner or do a direct exchange for one of our weeks if the FF is the place to be.  Does anyone know what the going rate for rentals is at the FF Alexandria?  Would I be better off buying some Wyndham points for that resort and booking it myself?  Am I too late to plan for summer 2010  ?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 26, 2009)

One week is the minimum amount of time needed.  The children will love DC and learn a great deal at the same time.  The smithsonian museums alone would take 3 or 4 days.  I recommend staying at a hotel near a metro line.  The metro is a safe, easy way to get around DC and enjoy the city.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 27, 2009)

*DC*

Plan on seeing all the Smithsonians.  Sometimes it can be difficult to get into the Holocost Museum but I recommend going there too (actually I have my own objections to it) but I recommend it.  Some of the museums that may seem marginal are really very interesting.  Go to Ford's theater and maybe see a show there- don't forget to go to the museum in the basement.  The Black wall never ceases to move me and the Lincoln memorial is also moving.  Maybe watch Forest Gump again for the Washington scenes before you go.  There are so many places to go and things to do.  Check out the National Archives building where the Constitution is stored.  The Supreme Court and the Library of Congress are great too.  Definitely go through the capitol.  Stay by the Metro but maybe try the hop on hop off bus.  Take comfortable shoes!  You can take the metro out to Arlington - well worth it.  I also like the Aerospace museum annex which is located right near Dulles airport.  In fact, there is a free shuttle bus from the airport to the museum.  Then there is Mount Vernon- a full day adventure.  Go to the Old Post office for lunch.  You can take the metro to the Zoo and see the panda.  Do a bronze rubbing at the National Cathedral.  Check out Georgetown University near Dupont Circle or view the Watergate hotel.  Then try a show at the Kennedy Center- get tickets in advance.  Then there is the government printing office that prints the dollars.  Set up an appointment with your Senator or Rep if they are still there- do this in advance.  Go into the House Office building - maybe eat in the cafeteria if you can.  Then there are the new monuments- WWII; FDR etc.  They are very good too.  Then there is the Jefferson memorial.  Don't forget historic Alexandra while you are there.  Even the Postage Stamp museum is good.  The FBI building I believe is still closed to tours- too bad.  You could stay there a month and still have major things to do.  Have fun!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 27, 2009)

A great low cost vacation as most things are free. There is just so much to do. You need at least a week and comfy shoes.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2009)

Look at your total cost outlay when doing this trip.  It could be tricky depending on where you stay.

Here are things to consider that will greatly impact your experience and costs

1) DC is very expensive when it comes to parking.  In fact don't plan on using a car unless you want to go to some of the better sites that require a car (Mount Vernon, Air and Space (Dulles), Baltimore Inner Harbor, Harper's Ferry).
2) Use the metro for everything that you can't walk to.  You can get weekly passes for about $100 for your whole group.  It is clean, fast, and very good for DC, Arlington, and Alexandria.  It can get you pretty far into Fairfax also, but not far enough for Tysons Corner, Dulles, etc.
3) Look at suites oriented hotels (Residence Inn, Embassy Suites, etc.).  You will probably get free breakfast, happy hour, etc. and you'll have a fridge, more space, etc.  Many are right near the metro.  Free breakfast every day (including snacks if you keep some fruit, etc. for later) save you money and a hassle of grocery shopping (not easy in DC).  
4) Cabs are a great option to places just a little off the metro (Georgetown, Tysons Corner) and are fairly inexpensive and regulated (in DC).
5) Fare from Dulles to Alexandria to or DC is about $60 with tip.  Flying into Reagan National will save you on cab fare (take the metro).  You can also get a rental car there and it is easy to pick up and drop off.

Don't miss the spy museum.  Your kids will really like it.

If you have any questions about DC please PM or email me and I'll give you some other advice.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Live in area*

We live in the DC area, but one time we had company with kids about your age.  They got a video at library about DC and that gave the child an idea about what she wanted to see.  By letting her plan, it really helped the parents because she felt she had a part in it.

Just a hint,
Nancy


----------



## tombo (Feb 27, 2009)

My family rode the Metro from the hotel and walked to various sights for a couple of days. Then I broke down and bought a 2 day pass on the open air double decker bus tours. 
http://www.dctours.us/tours/tourDetail.cfm?tour_id=8827
When we first got on the bus we got some seats up top and rode the entire route listening to the tour guide's narrative and noting the places we would like to get off and visit the next time around. The views from up top are great and your kids will love the ride. We then spent the rest of our two day pass getting on and off at various sights that we hadn't seen before. It wasn't expensive and we saw a lot of things in that 2 days that we would never have seen if we had continued sightseeing only using the Metro and our feet.

Call your senator's office and get a reservation to tour the capitol (that is the only way you can tour the capitol) and meet your senator if he is there. After the tour go to the Supreme Court and don't miss the Library of Congress. My son said a library? After we went he was impressed with the bulding and it's ornate marble carved columns etc. He was happy to see that this is where the Nicholas Cage movie National book of Treasures was filmed. I would recommend seeing the movie before you go to have it fresh in your mind.

The Washington Monument tickets go fast early in the morning for free, and when they are gone they are gone. You can buy tickets for a specific day and time in advance for $1.50 a ticket by calling 1.877.444.6777 or booking on line
http://www.recreation.gov/tourParkDetail.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=77811
Get them in advance.

Bureau of Engraving tour to watch them print money. The tickets go fast and it is a line you must get in very early:
"March through August
Free tickets are required for all tours during the peak season. Tickets are distributed on a first-come, first-served basis at Raoul Wallenberg Place (formerly 15th Street). Tickets are not available in advance. The Ticket Booth opens at 8:00 a.m. - Monday through Friday. This is a very popular attraction and lines form early. All of the tickets are usually gone by 9 a.m., so if you want to visit the Bureau of Engraving and Printing, you must plan "
I arrived at 8:00 am in July 2008 and the line was huge. By the time I got to the window to get my tickets it was 8:30 because the line was that long. They ran out of tickets before 8:40 am. If I had gotten in line at 8:10 I would not have gotten my tickets. Only one of you has to go since one person can get 4 tickets. My wife and son slept in, I left the room at 7:30 to get there and I was almost too late.

Holocaust (free) and Spy Museum (not free) also require getting in line to get tickets. After you get your tickets you can go do other things because your ticket has a specific admission time. Some concierge desks at some hotels have tickets for the holocaust Museum and other attractions, so they can save you some line waiting.

Have fun and think comfort over fashion.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 27, 2009)

*spy museum*

I think the kids will like the spy museum more than i did.  Most of it was old news across the board but I have a masters in history.  I will say it got it right even if it wasn't exactly exciting ie The Rosenberg display correctly states that even though Julius and Ethyl Rosenberg were both executed, it is probable that Ethyl was not guilty.  This is true but often is not admitted.  The museum is less than free-it is down right expensive.  You can check it on line but I want to say it is like $17 per person.  I think there are also discounts available so check it out.


----------



## regatta333 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wyndham will be opening a new resort at National Harbor in MD later this year, with easy driving access to DC.  We checked it out a few weeks ago and it is a really great location on the Potomac, right across the river from Alexandria.  They are also supposed to have water taxis and a number of restaurants and hotels are already up and running at this location.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2009)

Ten minute drive to the metro either in Virginia or Maryland also.



regatta333 said:


> Wyndham will be opening a new resort at National Harbor in MD later this year, with easy driving access to DC.  We checked it out a few weeks ago and it is a really great location on the Potomac, right across the river from Alexandria.  They are also supposed to have water taxis and a number of restaurants and hotels are already up and running at this location.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 27, 2009)

*Washington*

I would choose the alexandria location over National harbor.
Next to metro, close to hundreds of established restuarants,
walking distance I mean. next to tons of history.
You can take the water taxi the other way if you want to go to 
National Harbor.
National Harbor is very new and not completed yet.
It is also pricey with not much culture.
Old town is fantastic.
My wife and I go there all the time and walk from the 
metro to the river and back.
We live in Crystal city about 1 mile to the White House 
and in between All gore and John McCain.


----------



## Brett (Feb 28, 2009)

I know my son at that age loved the free tour of the FBI headquarters (one block from the mall on Pennsylvania Ave.)


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with using the "hop off and on" tour system.  It was a great way to get a quick overview of the city and see many things, like the Korean and Vietnam War memorials, that we wanted to visit but weren't planning to spend hours touring.  We then followed up with visits via the metro to some of the Smithsonian museums and to other places, like Mount Vernon, where we knew we would spend more time.  We did a trip to the zoo; unless your kids are avid zoo fans, I'd skip that and save the zoo time for other cities.

My kids also enjoyed the White House tour, not because they got to see so much, just because it the White House.

We stayed in a small apartment/hotel convenient to the metro close in; it was wonderful to have the close location.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 1, 2009)

*More questions*

Thank you for all of your replies  . I can see that I am going to need to spend a lot of time planning for this trip.  

So is it everyone's opinion that we don't need a car at all? Just fly in, take a taxi to wherever, and then use the Metro the whole time? What do you think about renting a vrbo condo/townhome? There are many of these that look pretty decent, and the ads claim that they are close to the Metro, Mall, etc.  

Also, I was contemplating heading to Williamsburg either before or after (have to get an exchange for that).  I have never been there. Is it a good idea to combine the trips, or too much all at once for one vacation?  Can we spend less than a week in Williamsburg, or is it also one of those minimum 1 week places?  Would I need to rent a car to drive to Williamsburg and keep it for the whole time?

I have taken my kids mostly to beach/snow or amusement park vacations since they were born. This would be our first historical-type visit-lots-of-places trip  .  Any advice?


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2009)

*wllmbg is easy to add to DC*

I work in DC area.  If you get a vrbo and you want one of us to give opinion, feel free to post or PM me--close to Mall/Metro can have VERY different meanings and some areas are better than others.  No need ofr a car in DC--it's more of a liability, acutally.  Most things in DC area an easy walk or a short metro ride.
For going to Wllbg---I would metro to DCA (national airport) rent a car there and it is an easy 3 hour drive down the interstate to Wllmbg.  Plan to get to get your car at 11 AM or noon after you check out and you should not have any traffic issues--UNLESS it is a Sat in the summer---in that case, I would leave a day early and go down Friday.  
You can do Wlmbg in 3 days, but you can also stay 1 week, if you add Busch Gardens to it.  Also, if you are only staying 3 days, you might consider Great Wolf Lodge--they usually have good summer rates and that plus a mornings at Wllmbg is a very good trip for kids.
Since you are coming from West Coast, I would definitely add Wlmbg--it is such a gerat historical area and your kids are good ages to enjoy all that it offers. Elaine


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you may be better off in a Residence Inn before you rent from someone.  

Elain's advice on the car rental is a good one.  Use the same advice if you just want a car for one day in DC.  You could do Mount Vernon and other things farther out with your car.  Another idea would be to plan on doing Mount Vernon on your way to Williamsburg.

Williamsburg completely depends on whether you want to spend a lot of time touring the historical exhibits or just nose around.  You can easily spend three days just in Colonial Williamsburg to see everything.  Jamestown is another day.  Yorktown is just okay for kids and I could see you passing on it.  Busch Gardens and Watercountry are very good parks and you can use a whole day or more at each.  Going to Virginia Beach or other areas down that way spends another day.  You can see how it adds up.

I would pick many other options before Great Wolf Lodge.  It is very expensive (on a relative basis), isn't always clean, and the food is horrible.  For the money you pay there you could stay in a condo at Kingsmill Resort.


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2009)

*we have stayed at GWL 3X and loved it*

I have seen the other negative reviews--but we have stayed at GWL 3 separate occasions and loved it--we never had any issues and it was always clean, including our last visit over NYE when GWL was at max capacity.  If you get a good rate and are going to use the waterpark, and you do not eat at GWL, then I still think it is a fun place for kids 8 and 11 (my kids' ages). We always ate breakfast in room and then got food at nearby Sonic Burger or ChicK Filet.
However, during summer, many other condos have nice pools that would be warm enough to swim--so the WP might not be that big of a deal.  I would still consider it for a 3 day trip, if you got a good rate.  HAve fun. Elaine


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 2, 2009)

Elaine,
I agree the kids will have a blast.  My comment was more about the cost, especially if you are trying to use it as a home base to do all the Williamsburg stuff.  Just going to do the water park all day is probably worth the money.

The one time I was there it was very dirty and they were very understaffed.  It gave me a very bad experience.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a different thought about combining DC and Williamsburg.  We did both places but on separate trips (flying in from the Midwest).  For my kids anyway, trying to fit both into the same trip would have been over whelming.  There's so much to see and do in each location, you can certainly spend a week in both places.  But, at least for our family, there becomes a saturation point on museums, history and "learning experiences," after which they just can't absorb any more.  We tend to be leisurely travelers, not trying to jam several attractions into a day, allowing time to linger over things we enjoy rather than meet a schedule and doing breaks for swimming, shopping, etc. You know your kids endurance to judge whether one long, jammed trip will work better for them, but just wanted to add a another viewpoint on how much both places offer.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2009)

We did both Williamsburg and DC on a one-week visit.  Looking back I wish we hadn't.  I would have liked to have spent MORE time in DC as there is a lot we didn't see and do.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Mar 2, 2009)

*Stick to DC*

If you fly into DCA, you can take the metro directly to Old town and walk across the street to the FF resort.
You would not need a car at all that way.
IAD is a different story.
If you are only here for a week, don't try to do Williamburg too.  I have lieved here 35 years and I still find new and cool things to do all the time.
Williamsburg is small and can be done in a few days, it is not walking or biking friendly though.
My wife and I usually go every year for about 3 days.
There are 100 places in DC to see before I would bother going to Williamsburg.
The C and O channel is terrific for a place that is often overlooked. 
There are just millions of things to do in DC, VA and MD.
Northern Va has lots of history, you can spend three days in old town alone and not see everything there.
You have to absorb it.
Let me know if I can be of further assistance.
I can definitely tell you the best places to eat.

Have fun!


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2009)

*for only 1 week, I agree, just DC*

if you have 10 days, then add Wllmbg--but for 1 week, you have plenty to do/see in DC.


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2009)

Someone mentioned the White House tour. I would strongly recommend doing that. It was great walking through the White House and seeing the different rooms where famous people have been throughout the decades. You don't get to seeall of the White House, but seeing some of the White House beats seeing none of the White House. 

This is the White House tour web site:

http://www.whitehouse.gov/about/tours_and_events/

The reservation information:

"Public tours of the White House are available for groups of 10 or more people. Requests must be submitted through one's Member of Congress and are accepted up to six months in advance. These self-guided tours are available from 7:30 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. Tuesday through Saturday (excluding federal holidays), and are scheduled on a first come, first served basis approximately one month in advance of the requested date. We encourage you to submit your request as early as possible since a limited number of tours are available. All White House tours are free of charge. For the most current tour information, please call the 24-hour line at 202-456-7041. Please note that White House tours may be subject to last minute cancellation. "


If you don't have 10 or more people (I thought they told me 8 minimum) call your congressman's office and see if they can put you with another group. If you get booked for a White House tour read the required minimum attire and details. No shorts, no purses, no backpacks, no anything. Leave everything at the room, take the tour,then go back for your purse etc after the tour.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 2, 2009)

This is great information.  I definitely have to get tickets for the White House tour. I will have to ask my Congress person six months in advance, I think the website says.

We will have at least a week, so that would be D.C.  I think the saturation point is an excellent one.  Do you think Williamsburg can just be a relaxing experience? Maybe we can save that for another time if it means too much running around.  So if we are all the way over in D.C., what else is out that way that is fun and relaxing, say we had two weeks but the first was museums, historical visits, tours, etc.  Fly to another place, or just go home and go swimming in sunny California  ? I am not adverse to just going to D.C. for a week and then going home.  Is everywhere humid in June/July in the East?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 3, 2009)

Williamsburg with kids is not relaxing.  In fact, like DC, there is a lot of walking.  

Everything in the mid atlantic and south is very hot and humid.  

The outer banks would be very relaxing IMO.

I also agree that there is plenty to do in DC for a week.



Denise L said:


> Do you think Williamsburg can just be a relaxing experience? Maybe we can save that for another time if it means too much running around.  So if we are all the way over in D.C., what else is out that way that is fun and relaxing, say we had two weeks but the first was museums, historical visits, tours, etc.  Fly to another place, or just go home and go swimming in sunny California  ? I am not adverse to just going to D.C. for a week and then going home.  Is everywhere humid in June/July in the East?


----------



## elaine (Mar 3, 2009)

*you could do these beaches*

Outer Banks, NC (OBX) are nice, there are a lot of TS in RCI for OBX and it is not too hard of a trade for summer, if you plan well in advance.  It is about 5.5  hour drive.  Many times you can fly out of another city for no extra charge and also drop a car for no extra charge.  If so, you could drop a car and fly out of Norfolk, VA home for either OBX or Virginia Beach, VA--about 45 minutes past Wllmbg, (a 4.5 hour drive).  If you are willing to drive 6-7 hours, there is Myrtle Beach.  Driving the other way, you could go to Ocean City, MD, about 3 hours from DC.
If you have 2 weeks, I would definitely enjoy another place on the East Coast.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 3, 2009)

If you enjoy driving, you might consider going out along Chesapeake Bay, over the big bridge and to Chincoteauge Island (home of the famous wild ponies).  It's a pretty area and would give a different view of the region.  You could also just spend some time hiking beaches with your kids, etc., to have a slower pace than D.C.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be very relaxing.



stmartinfan said:


> If you enjoy driving, you might consider going out along Chesapeake Bay, over the big bridge and to Chincoteauge Island (home of the famous wild ponies).  It's a pretty area and would give a different view of the region.  You could also just spend some time hiking beaches with your kids, etc., to have a slower pace than D.C.


----------



## calgal (Mar 23, 2009)

*How about the same trip first week of April?*

My kids are about the same age as Denise's, and I was thinking of DC for the 2010 spring break. Would the weather be comfortable enough to walk around a lot? Does the cherry blossom festival make the city crazy crowded compared with summertime? Should I indulge my 10 year old twins one more time with Disneyworld vs an educational vacation (philosophical question)?


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 24, 2009)

You've gotten some great ideas here --- and I agree, planning is KEY.

Just wanted to add - have not been since 9/11 and things may have changed, but pre that we got some  reasonably priced snacks, meals or a chance to rest (the kids)  in government cafeterias - the ones in the Supreme Court and the Senate Buildings come to mind but there are others.

As for Williamsburg, definitely recommend going. You can do as much or as little as you want. Walking around the outsides of buildings/the grounds/shops were free, the  paid tickets were to get into some of the buildings. Try to have a meal in one of the authentic 'taverns' on the grounds so the kids can see what it looks like back in the 1700s.

Also --right nearby,  look into visiting Yorktown and Jamestown - J. has a nice exhibit of Native Americans (think Pocahontas) at 'work' weaving cooking etc., as well as replicas of the boats the English used to  sail over.
Lots of history, a lot of it fun for the kids.


----------



## robertk1 (Mar 24, 2009)

We stayed at the Wyndham Alexandria resort, and loved it. You walk out the back door, cross the street and get on the train for downtown DC. There is a subway restaurant 1/2 block away, so inexpensive dinner is nearby.

Loved the Alexandria area, too.

I recommend you contact your congressman and arrange for some tours through their office. Ours did a wonderful job of getting us in and even had one of his staff show us around the House.  White House was so-so (Dubbya was pres then, I don't know how the new guy is), but place the US Mint on your list. How often can you get that close to a couple of hundred million dollars?

Arlington Cemetery should be high on your list as well, pay for the bus service. Also consider a day or two in Williamsburg. I could spend a whole month there.

Enjoy!


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanx for the info--was tentatively planning on Washington DC for my kids spring break the last wk March/first week of April in 2010  I have Wyndham points and would stay in Alexandria.  Was also wondering about the Cherry Blossom Festival and the crowds--it would be the week before Easter.  The kids would be 11 and 14 next year.  First visit for  me also.  Dawn


----------



## ramsfan (Mar 24, 2009)

Back in 2005 when our kids were 9 and 11, we did a 3 day weekend in Washington DC  followed by a week long trip to Williamsburg.  The kids loved DC, but it was a jam packed 3 days with a lot of walking.  Remember the kids will start feeling like they are on a week long school field trip if you pack in too much history/government tours all day long.  Make sure wherever you stay has a nice pool or other diversion.  I thought the recommendations so far have been great.  Highlights for us were the Bureau of Engraving and Printing and the Capitol.  We also did the White House, Spy Musuem, National Air and Space Museum and Natural History Museum.  We ran out of time and energy to do the National Archives which the kids wanted to go to because of National Treasure.  My kids did help plan where we went.  If we had an entire week, we definitely would have visited the monuments.  I thought the off/on tour bus sounded like a great idea.  We stayed near the White House and took the Metro everywhere, but it still involves alot of walking.

My kids loved Busch Gardens and Water Country USA in Williamsburg as well as the resort we stayed at Marriott Fords Colony.  They enjoyed Jamestown Settlement for a few hours one morning.  My kids could not stand Colonial Williamsburg.  It was August and steaming hot and they thought it was totally boring.  My kids have been to Disney and Universal many times and never complain about heat, walking, going all day long or lines etc....  we made it about 45 minutes at Colonial Williamsburg before the complaining started.  We tried to go back a few years later in early June when they were a little older and knew more history.  They found it totally boring.  If you go there, I would recommend buying tickets to a ghost tour, a dinner at a tavern, or a historical play which should hold their attention much better.  My kids would be more than happy to go back to Washington DC and Williamsburg....but Colonial Williamsburg is out for them.  If you have a child who is very curious or interested in History, I would expect the outcome to be much different.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been to CW hundreds of times (I grew up in Williamsburg).  Summer in the historic area is miserable.  Very uncomfortable, and you can't air condition the blacksmith shop.

Plus, CW is about the smells, the visual effects, and being taken back into the past.  

The image is easier to like in the fall or winter.  Think about a crackling fire, some fresh baked cookies at the Raleigh Tavern, and a warm scarf.  In the summer there is just a lot of sweat and manure.



ramsfan said:


> My kids could not stand Colonial Williamsburg.  It was August and steaming hot and they thought it was totally boring.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*I am entertaining the idea of spending a week in DC myself*

Considerations are the third week of June this year or the Cherry Blossom Festival/Easter week next year.  Does anyone have an opinion which would be better crowd-wise, weather-wise?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 30, 2009)

Cherry Blossom is always mobbed.  Weather will be like this week now (cool, rain/sun/clouds...changes quickly).

DC in third June week will be decent weather wise and crowds will be moderate.  Williamsburg isn't very crowded yet, but will be hot.  June should be fairly dry with some thunder storms in the afternoons.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks, Big Matt, very helpful*



Big Matt said:


> Cherry Blossom is always mobbed.  Weather will be like this week now (cool, rain/sun/clouds...changes quickly).
> 
> DC in third June week will be decent weather wise and crowds will be moderate.  Williamsburg isn't very crowded yet, but will be hot.  June should be fairly dry with some thunder storms in the afternoons.



I've never been there for the Cherry Blossom Festival, so I didn't know if it would be busier than summer.  I know it will be busy, but nice weather will make it pleasant for being outside.  Thank you!


----------

